# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита сайтов от вирусов  >  Joomla! готовятся выпустить патч, исправляющий серьезную уязвимость

## olejah

Вторая по популярности система управления содержимым (CMS) Joomla! предупреждает о критической уязвимости. Судя по всему, она настолько серьезна, что разработчики максимально скрывают подробности.

Насколько известно сейчас, выпущенные обновления пойдут под версией 3.6.4 и будут выпущены 25-го октября.

Движок Joomla! был загружен более 75 миллионов раз и работает на больших сайтах, включая McDonalds, Ikea, General Electric, Linux.com и крупные новостные сайты. Первое место среди CMS занимает WordPress с около 140 миллионами загрузок.

Команда Joomla! по безопасности говорит лишь о том, что они «проинформированы о критической проблеме безопасности в ядре Joomla!».

«Поймите, пожалуйста, что мы не можем предоставить любую другую информацию до тех пор, пока не будет выпущен патч» - говорит команда безопасности.

Скрытность Joomla! в отношении это бреши в безопасности наталкивает на мысль о том, что она может быть связана с получением данных, либо с компрометацией сервера.

----------

Val_Ery

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## viriforov

Да вечно в этой джумле куча уязвимостей, а говорили же что это самая безопасная CMS

- - - - -Добавлено - - - - -

Да вечно в этой джумле куча уязвимостей, а говорили же что это самая безопасная CMS

----------

